# Beginner



## superlalapa (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello guys,

I'm looking for advice on what kind of model airplane to get my fiance. We were watching the show How its Made the other day and we came across how the wooden Piper Club J-3 is made. He said that he had always wanted a model aircraft and I'm not sure if getting him that one would be a good investment. Or are there better/newer aircraft I can spend money on? This model is going on e-bay for about $120 without the engine. Do most planes come without an engine? I really just want to surprise my fiance for Christmas, I just don't know if a plastic plane is better than a wooden one? I would appreciate any advise! 

Thank you!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

R/C planes really do not make good gifts for people. The intent is good, but they can be a considerable investment in time and money. Most serious R/C plane kits do not include a motor (electric or gas), any of the building supplies (covering material, glues, tools, and usually things like wheels etc). Nor do they include any electronics. So, the $120 airplane kit will be a good $500 when finished. For a beginner, a scale model of a real plane like the J-3 is also not a great plane to learn how to fly with. They do make trainer planes to start with. And, if the person doing the flying is really new to this or hasn't built and flown a plane before, getting in touch with a local flying club is helpful.

When I first started building (and selling) R/C planes they were all wood covered in thin plastic film. Nowdays the better planes are still wood, but you do see more foam and other man made materials. Some of that is not really bad. Just modern. Likewise back when I started everything was gas powered, but electric really dominates the RC world today.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Spot on!

I'd like to chime in because I got a job at a hobby shop so my RC airplane addiction wouldn't cost as much. I met many RC airplane folks. Some were great fliers and stunk at building so they paid others to build them. Some were great builders but stunk at flying because they didn't spend the time to keep up those flying skills. This is what makes most abandon the hobby. 

As the plane flies away from you, left is left and right is right, but after you turn around and start flying back, left is right and right is left...unless you are upside down, but then down is up. You have to constantly comprehend your orientation and such, while remembering where your airplane is. 

Most "60 Size" (for 6/10 of an inch displacement 2 cycle engine) weigh about 6-8 pounds and if it hit you it could kill you. This is why this hobby requires such a wide level of skills but also a keen awareness of safe flying. You pretty much can't teach yourself to fly well or safely. Thats what clubs are for. You would want to join the national organizations AMA IMAA etc to get some insurance. 

Many areas also have restrictions on WHERE you can fly. I switched from airplanes to RC Helicopters (indoor kind) for that reason. I do have an electric Gee-Bee R2 racing plane, but I'm a big chicken to crash my second one. ONE little mistake....too much aileron in a turn and it went partway through a fence. Luckily, all the electronics and servos survived, so I can build another plane to put it in.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are a couple other things to consider. Some people think they will get a "cheap" plane to learn with, and then get something "nice". However, cheap planes usually don't fly and are guaranteed to crash. Not that you can't crash a good plane, but they usually are inherently good, stable, fliers and less likely to crash. Also good planes are repairable and not designed to be a write off. 

Instead of a plane for a gift, a six month or year long membership in a local flying club can be a good way to start. Most clubs have a club trainer for newbies to learn on, and have people that can help you build a kit plane. Plus you have access to a flying field, runway, etc. and would be with like minded model fliers. You can ask them about what is a good plane to buy since they are not trying to sell you something like a store salesperson. They want you to get something good and fun and to enjoy their club, not just make a sale. 

RC planes can be really cool and a lot of fun. I have dabbled with them off and on for almost 30 years. It's a good hobby that you can grow into and grow with if you do it right.


----------

